# Here is proof how The Surge is false



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Now when you look at these pictures look at the Riders app the car showing is my Carr I'm in the highest surge I've ever seen out by my home 4.4 I'm in The Surge area setting at home and turn the phone on, I get three immediate pings 15 to 17 minutes away and I have to drive through the surge area to pick them up I rejected all calls as you can see no thanks they didn't hit me for an acceptance rate or a cancellation rate imagine that first time I've ever seen anything like it have a happy Halloween.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

In the spirit of Halloween, Uber created the ghost surge just for you!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

...or maybe you are the closest available driver and they are in an area where there is no surge???

Just saying....instead of talking about Fake Surges, use common sense.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> View attachment 171961
> 
> 
> View attachment 171962
> ...


Try to focus on what you are getting instead of what you're not. Its frustrating but pointless to get fired up.

Good call on not rolling to those long pickups..its tempting but a real dice toss..most times its crap!


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> ...or maybe you are the closest available driver and they are in an area where there is no surge???
> 
> Just saying....instead of talking about Fake Surges, use common sense.


If you look I was the only driver in the area I was the only car in the area in Orange Park



SurgeWarrior said:


> Try to focus on what you are getting instead of what you're not. Its frustrating but pointless to get fired up.
> 
> Good call on not rolling to those long pickups..its tempting but a real dice toss..most times its crap!


Lol what do you think I was doing that I wasn't focused that I was going to jump in my car and drive through a 4.4 surge to pick somebody up at Fleming Island to take them a mile away G I'm not a newbie


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> If you look I was the only driver in the area I was the only car in the area in Orange Park
> 
> Lol what do you think I was doing that I wasn't focused that I was going to jump in my car and drive through a 4.4 surge to pick somebody up at Fleming Island to take them a mile away G I'm not a newbie


then stop b itchin like a little girl!


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> then stop b itchin like a little girl!


Jesus I'm not *****ing I'm trying to share information to to good members who have questioned this before and has been ridiculed here's proof quit your whining I'll send you an official Donald Trump crying towel but you have to pay all shipping costs, you Richard cranium take a Midol you'll be alright it's Halloween.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Telsa34 said:


> Jesus I'm not *****ing I'm trying to share information to to good members who have questioned this before and has been ridiculed here's proof quit your whining I'll send you an official Donald Trump crying towel but you have to pay all shipping costs, you Richard cranium take a Midol you'll be alright it's Halloween.


you mad bro?


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

No budy, I just can't get over how come some of the senior members as yourself as well as I am have to be so damn sarcastic it's not necessary we're here to help each other out. Not be facetious and sarcastic or do you just stand by and blow smoke up people's pants legs to see how they react, my kids used to do that if that's the way you want to be then put me on the ignore list and don't follow me.


----------



## UberStrikeDay (Sep 23, 2017)

I do not know why there people here protecting uber. This forum was made up to complain about Uber. Anyone even in the slightest who advocates for is a paid gUber.....yes I coined that. So hear this guy out. Surge is stupid. Uber should just ditch Surge and just charge way higher at certain times of the day,surge or not. People will still pay, just keep it less than taking a cab, besides people expect uber cars look better than cabs. If I working at 3am and I pick up someone that is going just a few miles away, a driver should make at least $15 for courtesy of being available to drive at that time. I mean more people are likely to barf in your car around that time anyways. Uber needs to understand, we provide the service, they provide the booking through their technology company. But then taking a service fee out of every rider and even pool rider, shame on them. We are the ones providng the service. Those people working for them are stupid liberals anyways. I can't believe they have not rolled out simple "baloon incentives" (statistics show that just having baloons around, creates better work environment) like giving out free gas, gifts, raffles to drivers, a Christmas bonus (or they would call it a Holiday bonus because the are libs) to appreciate their drivers. Or what if they gave out free Uber rides for drivers who want to take their wife out on the town because you have a baby sitter and you and the wifey want to get $hit faced. No uber does not think outside of the box because they are too big and dumb and are not even profitable because they spend so much on advertising, giving a way millions, to recruit new drivers because of turn rate and because the have to compete with Lyft instead of just buying them.


----------



## IMMA DRIVER (Jul 6, 2017)

OP is correct. If this happened to anyone else they'd be complaining too. This scenario should never happen. Obviously other pax needed rides and should have paid a surge price if noone else was around.


----------



## Ana C. (Oct 24, 2017)

Grand said:


> Understanding Surge has been discussed many times here.
> 
> Surge has always been related to the number of people who log onto the pax app with the *possible intention* of booking. They may decide to book at the surge rate displayed in their app or wait out the surge or walk or use Lyft or a taxi or bus.
> 
> ...


Hey Grand, newby here! So, if at the APT (p. ex.) all drivers turn the app ON (different phone) and start the process of request, surge would come? and the real riders will pay the inflated price? JUST ASKING!


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Ana C. said:


> Hey Grand, newby here! So, if at the APT (p. ex.) all drivers turn the app ON (different phone) and start the process of request, surge would come? and the real riders will pay the inflated price? JUST ASKING!


Shhhhhh....


----------



## Loubie1130 (Nov 9, 2017)

Telsa34 said:


> View attachment 171961
> 
> 
> View attachment 171962
> ...


Great post! I've been experiencing the same thing! Sitting in the middle of a high surge area getting calls outside of the surge area. If the demand is so high why am I not getting immediate calls in the surge area?? I just started rejecting the rides until a true surge request comes in. Oh, and if it's not high enough I'll reject the low surge ride too.



Merc7186 said:


> ...or maybe you are the closest available driver and they are in an area where there is no surge???
> 
> Just saying....instead of talking about Fake Surges, use common sense.


I thought a high surge area was an area where there are a lot more riders than drivers. We should be getting immediate surge requests when we enter a surge area. Receiving non-surge rides in high surge areas happens a little too frequently for me.


----------

